# PORT 80 überwachen



## The_God (26. Apr 2005)

Ich möchte alles was über den Port 80 läuft überwachen, weiß wer ich das am besten anstellen kann?


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (26. Apr 2005)

ja, einfach an den port 80 "andocken" und abfragen was kommt

- verbindung öffnen
- nen stream holen
- inhalt ausgeben


----------



## AlArenal (26. Apr 2005)

Wobei ich mal annehme, dass er mit "überwachen" meint, dass er lauschen will und nicht aktiv als Client oder Server auftreten möchte.


----------



## DP (26. Apr 2005)

nen portsniffer laufen lassen...


----------



## AlArenal (26. Apr 2005)

Yupp, aber nicht in Java.


----------



## mightymop (26. Apr 2005)

^^^keine rawsockets möglich  :roll:


----------



## The_God (26. Apr 2005)

Der sinn soll einfach sein das ich nachvollziehen kann was an Daten [in MB] während meiner online Zeit über den PORT 80 gewandert ist ...


----------



## AlArenal (26. Apr 2005)

Kannste knicken. Dafür gibts aber schon Tools im Netz.


----------



## Bleiglanz (26. Apr 2005)

etherreal

packetyzer


----------



## bellmann29 (27. Apr 2005)

Hi,

@AlArenal

```
Yupp, aber nicht in Java.
```

Mit "jpcap", gibt es bei Sourceforge, kannste Dir auch einen Portsniffer in Java basteln. Diese laufen unter Linux natürlich nur mit root-Rechten. Für Win. gibt es "win-pcap" oder ähnlich. Hier habe ich noch keine Erfahrungen sammeln können.

Bis dann.


----------



## AlArenal (27. Apr 2005)

Das Ding arbeitet mit JNI, der native Kram ist in C geschrieben. Rein mit Java ist ein Portsniffer dagegen nicht machbar.


----------



## Gast (28. Apr 2005)

wenns irgendwie geht möchte ich nicht mit JNI sowas realisieren, das ist immer so zeitaufwendig.
bzw hat wer einen quellcode für einen port sniffer??


----------



## bellmann29 (28. Apr 2005)

Hi,

wie gesagt, mit jpcap ist es nicht nötig JNI zu programmieren. Die Bibliothek ist ja "fertig" und freilich benutzt sie intern JNI um auf die Hardware zuzugreifen. Um Anwendungen (wie z.B. Portsniffer) zu erstellen ist es jedoch nocht nötig JNI - Code zu schreiben. Da reicht dann ganz normales Java, mehr nicht.
Die JVM beihnaltet ja auch "nativen" Code um auf Hardware zuzugreifen. Normale Netzwerk-Kommunikation ist ja auch möglich ohne das jemand von uns JNI schreiben muss. Hier ist aber nun mal der native Code schon in der JVM fuer das entsprechende OS integriert.

Kannst also ruhig die jpcap nutzen ohne JNI schreiben zu muessen.

Ein kleines Tutorial sollte auch bei sein (war jedenfalls mal, vor ca. 1.5 Jahren).

Bis dann


----------

